
DHS: Multiple US gov domains hit in serious DNS hijacking wave - asdfasdf45
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/01/multiple-us-gov-domains-hit-in-serious-dns-hijacking-wave-dhs-warns/
======
LinuxBender
Was the gist of this the lack of MFA/2FA on DNS admin authentication and their
admin accounts getting popped through brute force or phishing? The articles I
have read seem to hype this up as a sophisticated attack. From what I can see,
it was a targeted account take-over.

------
anigbrowl
Good thing we've been taking it easy on cyber-defense.

